
Show HN: IEEE Micromouse simulator – write and test maze-solving code - mackorone
https://github.com/mackorone/mms
======
mackorone
I got involved in the IEEE Micromouse project a few years ago at the
University at Buffalo. Back then, we didn't have good tools for testing our
maze-solving code, thus "mms" was born. The project started out super simple -
draw a box that moves around - but quickly grew complex. Especially early on,
it was tremendously difficult to stop adding features. After coding myself
into a hole, I realized that the only way to finish the project was to rip out
most everything I had added over the years. Nowadays, it does a lot less, but
it's polished, and I'm comfortable calling it "done." Let me know what you
think!

